# Convalmore Distillery, Moray



## lost (Sep 27, 2008)

This is the grimmest and most derelict distillery I've visited. It is well-secured due to being used for storage so I couldn't gain access to the buildings unfortunately. 






Typical distillery pagoda roof and bonded warehouse to the right, which is still in use





Well-weathered pile of coal which would have supplied coal-fired boilers I think - the buildings are grimy and soot-blackened





Warehouse No.2 doors





The buildings don't appear to have been maintained at all since the distillery closed in 1985










Sorry about the dullness of the photos, but they convey the truly miserable weather. Autumn is here!





Derv tank gauge - empty










Cask shed was full of these...





...rings, which hold the oak panels of the whisky casks in position





Decades old security sign


----------



## Neosea (Sep 27, 2008)

That old security sign is cool. Nice find.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow, that does look grim!  It still looks an interesting building though, and I like the signage.


----------



## bungle666 (Sep 27, 2008)

wooooo i like distilleries!! the soot covered apperance of the sheds is cased by a mould that live off the alcohol fumes!! (i learned that off a distillery tour BTW!!)

good work pal, shame there was no acces!!

B..


----------



## lost (Sep 28, 2008)

I've never heard of that before, I'm pretty sure it is soot. I've never seen another distillery quite so grimy, and I've been to many - every part of the place was covered in it.


----------



## urbtography (Sep 28, 2008)

http://individual.utoronto.ca/jscott/semiselective_medium.pdf

An article about the sooty mould that grows on distilleries.


----------



## lost (Mar 22, 2010)

I finally made it inside Convalmore.




Courtesy of no tripod and ISO 3200. 





Convalmore is even dingier inside than it is outside


Out of the tun room and into the still house it's a bit better, though there's no floors. Stellar
















Once you get up there, there's a funky old distillery control panel greeting you. The patchwork of grating provides a little security getting over to the other side of the still house...


----------



## Pincheck (Mar 22, 2010)

good to see you made it inside mate is there not a lot left !


----------



## lost (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah it's the most stripped out one I've been in. It has its charms though, mainly through being so shonky.


----------



## spacepunk (Mar 22, 2010)

Looks a bit dinghy, but well done on getting in, nice photos.


----------

